

How to fix knockout/playoff tournament format - awa
http://letuscode.blogspot.com/2009/09/why-every-other-playoff-system-sucks.html
A nice hack for fixing the knockout tournament format.
The discussion on soccer (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=850202) reminded me of this piece I wanted to write about for a long time.
======
awa
A hack for fixing knockout tournaments. The discussion on soccer yesterday
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=850202>) reminded me of this piece I
wanted to write.

